# Advice on best launcher combinations



## eva b. (Jan 12, 2004)

We have a new training group member who has inquired about what combination of throwing equipment to invest in. He has one new puppy that he wants to train for HT competition (and hunting) and wants to be set for training alone as well as w/group. What combination of repetitive launchers and wingers would you all advise for optimal versatility? 

One note is that he is currently leaning toward the maxx products over bumperboys in order to be able to keep all the electronics compatible. Feel free to comment on this issue as well!

Thanks!


----------



## BLKDOGS (Jun 30, 2005)

The new THUNDERBIRD launchers work off Tritronics.This would make it where you could use them to launch your bumpers out of the T-birds & also use your electronics on a remote winger as well.There are many good wingers out there.Jerry Day at Dogs Afield makes a nice winger that can be used to shoot LIVE FLYERS.I haven't seen the T-birds in action,but I can tell you that the BBs stay broke more than they work...Steven KY :wink:


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I know the owner of Etch-marc and train at his place every week. I've used the new Thunderbirds and they are a vast improvement over the Maxx, one gas, no gas leakage, no valves, easy set-up, thicker walled bumpers, and the same type pf shot/arch. It's still a sizeable unit but it works real well. Only drawbacks that I see are that it does'nt throw real birds and that you can only run the same marks unless you go out and move it which makes a winger look pretty good. A T-bird and a coupple of wingers a trainer would be pretty well set-up to train very productively by themselves. Fair number of good economical wingers now on the market.


----------



## eva b. (Jan 12, 2004)

We'd be very interested to hear more on the issue of the Thunderbird. One of our group members bought one a month or so ago and has already returned it because it never worked correctly. 

Is the two winger/one repetitive launcher combo preferable in general, or just from an economic $$ standpoint? Seems like ideally one might want two units capable of more than one throw?


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

If he goes with BB he can still use one remote for the BB and wingers.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

I have used my BB almost every day for months and it has not failed once, I train with others that use theirs almost every day and they work like a champ too: BB is a quality launcher, period.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I guess it depends on your personal training situation? If you train in a group with a few people then 2-3 Thunderbirds or bumper Boys would make more sence as you can run multiple dogs on the same marks without having to go out and re-load, but if it's a situation where you train alone 2-3 wingers would be a better choice for the money. If you compare 3 Thunderbidrds at $650.00(unit) plus electronics $299.00 for $950.00 x 3 thats almost $3000.00, while you can buy 3 good wingers for $299.00 plus your $299.00 electronics and save $1050.00 on three units. I personally like the idea of having electronics that can be moved to different units instead of being stuck with the bumper boy stuff becasue down the road you may want to add a launch box, or wingers. It's all a trade off as real birds are nice to train with, but at the same time the ability to throw helper birds is nice too. I guess you have to ask yourself how much you want to spend and what will suit your situation.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

You can run your wingers off of your BB remote just have to buy an extra reciever. I personally bought my wingers first and then BB, but if i had it to do over I would have bought a couple of BB and waited on the wingers.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I was out at the owner of Etch-Marc's this morning training in his technical water pond and had a chat with him in regards to the new launcher. It seems that a problem arose with the new Thunderbirds that they did'nt have in long term testing. The venturi for the atmospheric oxygen cannot take in enough volume when the weather gets really hot and humid and ventillation holes need to be made in the housing to allow for proper oxygen intake. If you have this problem DO NOT send it back becasue supposedly a fix can be made at home, just give them a call and they can walk you through it.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Also if you want to buy a better quality winger but don't have the dough left over for $300.00 remote electronics take a look at the Elsema based remote electronics that I sell. They provide a reliable 350-400 yard range with 12V power and a convienint 4 channel transmitter.


----------

